

New Blogs for Shoes and Hackety Hack - steveklabnik
http://blog.steveklabnik.com/new-shoes-and-hackety-blogs

======
gjm11
Please change the horrible broken-monitor-look background. I'm sure it's all
artistic and stuff, but it's also extremely annoying. Thanks!

